# WTB a 1935 Schwinn double diamond bicycle frame.



## jacdan98 (Sep 18, 2012)

WTB a 1935 Schwinn double diamond bicycle frame.

jack


----------



## Schweirdo (Sep 18, 2012)

Dont we all Jack! LOL!!


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone have one for sale?


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 19, 2012)

WTB a 1935 Schwinn double diamond bicycle frame someone anyone?


----------



## Schweirdo (Sep 20, 2012)

Found one for ya Jack. Shoot me a PM.

Steve


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 20, 2012)

*Frame*

I had one at the Arlington Hts swap meet a month ago and nobody noticed it! A BMX guy bought it to build a 26" BMX cruiser. The cool part was he knew what it was and always liked that double diamond design. I hope to see it completed some day. I didnt give it away but it could have been $25, nobody asked!


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow cool story thanks!

jack


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 20, 2012)

Out of curiosity, is 1935 a must? 35-37 can all have the same straight downtube depending on whether it is a motorbike or autocycle frame.


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 21, 2012)

View attachment 66372

Like this one.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 21, 2012)

I think the 35 DD frame is one of the most beautiful examples of BikeArt there is.


----------



## hsvmick (Aug 6, 2014)

*wanting to buy*

35 double diamond frame must be straight and no repair's thank you


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 6, 2014)

*hello*

i have a  35    but is not  for sale  excelcer  was  offred   400.00  wont sell it
chucksldbikes


----------



## hsvmick (Aug 6, 2014)

how about 500.00


----------

